# Gentoo i wirtualizacja

## Bialy

Odświeżam temat Wirtualizacja na ATOM'ie i Gentoo - jak to ugryźć? z małymi zmianami.

Kupiłem płytkę Asus E45M1-I DELUXE, na której chcę postawić Gentoo x64 + Win2008R2 (jako wirtualkę).

Zarządzanie i obsługa M$ będzie się odbywała zdalnie.

Co najlepiej użyć: Xen, OpenVz, KVM czy może coś innego?

A teraz założenia:

- Gospodarz musi wspierać Wi-Fi (master mode) - czy powyższe jądra wspierają ath9k?

- Uniknięcie instalacji X'ów na gospodarzu;

- Nie zależy mi na akceleracji 3D na M$, ale jeżeli była by taka możliwość...

----------

## SlashBeast

Widze, ze nawet nie pogooglowales. OpenVZ to chroot na sterydach, nie postawisz na tym windowsa ani nic innego niz linuksa. KVM jest mainline, to, jak zrobisz siec na hoscie to juz bez znaczenia, mozesz zrobic nat 1:1 do goscia potem.

----------

## Bialy

No nie trochę pogooglowałem, przecież znalazłem 3 rozwiązania  :Wink: 

OpenVz w takim razie odpada.

 *Quote:*   

> KVM jest mainline

 możesz mi wyjaśnić co to oznacza?

Wolę się wypytać niż głupio zgadywać.

----------

## SlashBeast

kvm jest w mainline kernelu, mergujesz tylko hypervisor jak qemu-kvm i juz. Xen rowniez jest w kernelu jednak uzywanie go wymaga duzo wiecej zabawy jak chociaz by bootloader dla gosci itp.

----------

## Bialy

No to spróbuję KVM  :Wink: 

----------

## mirekm

Albo kvm, albo virtualbox.

----------

## Bastian82

 *Quote:*   

> virtualbox

 

Nie no, wg. mnie to virtualbox jest dobre dla desktopowych rozwiązań ale nie na serwery. Tak jak wyżej: KVM (pełna wirtualizajca) lub Xen (para)

----------

## soban_

A co myslicie o esxi? A no i co z xenserverem i jego wydajnoscia w stosunku do xen? Najgorsze jest to w xenserverze ze: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/User:Pepoluan/Paravirtualized_Gentoo_VMs_on_XenServer

 *Quote:*   

> Unfortunately, despite the very significant benefits of running Linux VMs in PV mode, out-of-the-box XenServer only provide support for a limited amount of distros, namely: CentOS, Debian, Oracle Enterprise, Red Hat Enterprise, SUSE Enterprise, and Ubuntu.

  Xenserver to jest hypervisor chyba, a xen to jest nakladka na jadro z tego co wiem. Sprawedzal ktos roznice wydajnosci tego w praktyce juz?

----------

## SlashBeast

XenServer to jest gotowy produkt, caly system hosta, Xen to technologia.

esxi jest zajebiste jak masz do tego sprzet, storage po fibre np. i licencje ktora pozwala na live migration. wydajnosc storage po pvscsi jest fantastyczna.

----------

## soban_

No wlasnie ostanio zauwazylem to, jedyny problem to, ze wydajnosc na matke trzeba zachowac tak ~-1G RAMu bo inaczej to troche sie pokaszanic wszystko moze - mialem taka sytulacyje d-: A wiesz cos moze wiecej na XenServer vs Xen? Nie mowie o typowych benchmarkach tylko o jakies praktyce... Swoja droga jedyna opcja w ktorej ze tak powiem XenServer przebija ESXi, sa to obrony przed DDoSami, ostatnio znajomego atakowal porzadny botnet (mowie tutaj z netstata bo windows to zjadany byl tym atakiem na dzien dobry - tak niestety, klient wymagal windowsa bo serwer do aplikacji tylko na nim dziala, to sa po 4 ipiki przynajmniej z zakresu od 0-255 z poczatkowej gamy adresow i nie byly to fejkowe ipiki w ciagu paru sekund) - z informacji wynikalo ze bylo to, byc moze nawet pare botnetow. Do sedna sprawy - ESXi nie dal rady sie wybronic przed tym, jesli nawet byl przed tym postawiony odzielna wirtualizacja linuxa ktora robila ze tak powiem za prowizoryczny firewalla do filtrowania ruchu i przekazywaniem go po iptables, dopiero XenServer z bridge z tego co mi powiedzial dal sobie rade (atak szedl na 80 port) a ESXi nie dawal rady z tej prostej przyczyny ze maszyna ktora bronila (wirtualizacja), miala za male wymagania (procek po czasie z evasivem nie wyrabial) - gdzie matka w xenserverze nie ma takowych ograniczen i bez problemow pozjadala ataki (tam cos jeszcze stawial apf + cus tam do obrony). Wiec pod wzgledem atakow - to mysle ze xenserver, lepiej moze sie sprawdzic. Wiadomo mozna zainwestowac w sprzetowy firewall, no ale to sa jednak koszta. Jednak co w sprawie xena samego? Czy roznica w wydajnosci jest tak zauwazalna w stosunku do xenservera?

----------

